# Can anyone help me plse? Need an older hammock style 'metal frame' for furnace



## Travelgirl (Sep 2, 2009)

I bought my house in 1986 and it came with a Lennox furnace.
It had the older hammock style furnace filter. My husband who
came along 'after'  thought it was uneccesary and threw the
metal frame that held the filter in place, away and bought an electronic 
air cleaner... Useless! (the air cleaner I mean) 
Well long story short, I am desperately looking to find the old metal frame for my furnace
Lennox Model # G 803-105-1
I have searched the net and called Lennox to no avail. Anyone
knowing of a solution to my very dusty problem, I would be forever greatful.

Coughing and dusty in Winterpeg,
Travelgirl
(shoulda thrown him away) :whistling2:


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

Those frames are a thing of the past. I would have a contractor come out and install a 1" filter slot to take care of the filtering problem. Also many manufactures make media filters that fit in electronic air cleaners. This would be the best filtering option.


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

Had you asked 2 months ago, you could have had mine. I just upgraded my HVAC unit to new, and had one of those hammocks. Hated it. Installed a new Honeywell electronic inline, and much happier, and the wife is too! 

TJ


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

May want to have that furnace inspected. There is a good chance that heat exchanger i cracked. Almost every G-8 I inspected had hairline cracks in the curves of the heat exchanger.:yes:


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

SKIP4661 said:


> May want to have that furnace inspected. There is a good chance that heat exchanger i cracked. Almost every G-8 I inspected had hairline cracks in the curves of the heat exchanger.:yes:


Exactly what prompted the new furnace for me...


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Do you still have the housing for the electronic air cleaner in place?

Depending on the size you can put either a 4 or 5" thick filter into the housing.

Measure the outside length and height of the housing to come up with the right dimensions of filter.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

That furnace probably has hairline cracks in the heat exchanger and is not efficient. There is a 15% rebate on your income tax if you buy a new high efficient furnace B4 the end of the year (fed govt home improvement grant). There is also a $245 rebate from MB Hydro if you get one before November with an ECM motor. Those grants expire soon so you should seriously consider a Lennox G61V or G71MPP.

Winterpeg: 10 months of skating and 2 month of bad sledding.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

yuri said:


> That furnace probably has hairline cracks in the heat exchanger and is not efficient. There is a 15% rebate on your income tax if you buy a new high efficient furnace B4 the end of the year (fed govt home improvement grant). There is also a $245 rebate from MB Hydro if you get one before November with an ECM motor. Those grants expire soon so you should seriously consider a Lennox G61V or G71MPP.
> 
> Winterpeg: 10 months of skating and 2 month of bad sledding.



Yuri I know your proud of your equipment but do you think it's wise being so overt about it? I think we both know that the proper installation is more important then the brand.

We don't even know if her furnace is bad yet.

Hair line cracks are one thing, but are they opening up enough to cause infiltration into the air stream.

At the very least she should have it checked. But don't tell her to start writing checks until then.

Not tryin' to be harsh to you, you just kinda rubbed a raw nerve on that one.

Now I will send you a case of Ouzo just because:laughing::jester:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Both those grants are expiring and I would hate to go see her in January 2010 knowing she missed out on them from a lack of information. Whether she chooses to take them is her choice. On a $6000 furnace that is $1150 cash back. In Wpg a G61 will save her $400-500 a year in gas, lotsa $$.

Actually I am not totally pro-Lennox. Used to diss the heck out of them when I sold Carrier. Can you say Whisperheat. I like some aspects of Rheem, VERY few problems with their circuit boards and the spark ignition system beats any HSI, IMO. Lennox is not perfect but a lot better overall from what I have see in my years of service compared to a lot of the others.

Cheers:thumbup:


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

*Filter*

There might be a pre filter before the electronic air cleaner have your other half take a good look at it if there is one just replace it with like and kind size.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

remove the cover of the electronic air cleaner pull the element out,and slip a filter in there 1" THICK take a general measurement 20 X 20...20 X 25..even if you have to fold the ends.if you want to make that basket that went under the motor get some chicken wire make a half moon shape of it and place the filter on the other side of it from the motor side.cut the filter out of the cardboard holder or get a couple that are over sized and cut them down.bend the edges of the wire so it holds the filter on the upper part when the unit is off.slipping a coule of 1" in that cleaner housing is the easiest for now....if you have a single return grill in the occuppied space putting a filter in there will cover the filtration just as good as all that things suggested down at the furnace.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

yuri said:


> Both those grants are expiring and I would hate to go see her in January 2010 knowing she missed out on them from a lack of information. Whether she chooses to take them is her choice. On a $6000 furnace that is $1150 cash back. In Wpg a G61 will save her $400-500 a year in gas, lotsa $$.
> 
> Actually I am not totally pro-Lennox. Used to diss the heck out of them when I sold Carrier. Can you say Whisperheat. I like some aspects of Rheem, VERY few problems with their circuit boards and the spark ignition system beats any HSI, IMO. Lennox is not perfect but a lot better overall from what I have see in my years of service compared to a lot of the others.
> 
> Cheers:thumbup:


Never mind. My bad. Didn't see she was a h0mey.


Guess You don't get the Ouzo now, bro.



You Can't beat my Nordyne:whistling2::jester:

Just remembered my son has a Whisper heat. Oh well, he didn't want the hvac business so let it go bad on him.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Actually I now have 2 favorite Greek restaurants. We found another. Big platters of food and reasonably priced.

Ah the infamous Whisperheat. The furnace I love to hate. When I didn't know all their peculiarities I wanted to throw a stick of dynamite in each one. Had to invent a special wrench to change the pilot burner. Know them like the back of my hand now and they are not so bad. If you don't know them they are a pain.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

yuri said:


> Actually I now have 2 favorite Greek restaurants. We found another. Big platters of food and reasonably priced.
> 
> Ah the infamous Whisperheat. The furnace I love to hate. When I didn't know all their peculiarities I wanted to throw a stick of dynamite in each one. Had to invent a special wrench to change the pilot burner. Know them like the back of my hand now and they are not so bad. If you don't know them they are a pain.


HAHAHAH-ah-ha!Wait 'til my know it all son has to clean the sensor. I guess the Old Man will tell him the Legend Of The Great Canadian With the Secret Whisperheat Pilot Tool .

LOL he's so mule headed he'd make the trip to Winnepeg just to ask to borrow yours. He's an Elec Engineer .:laughing:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I am going to patent it. Replacing the pilot burner is 1/2 the equation, the sensor is the other. VERY few people know that. Talk about a knuckle scraper.


----------



## Travelgirl (Sep 2, 2009)

yuri said:


> That furnace probably has hairline cracks in the heat exchanger and is not efficient. There is a 15% rebate on your income tax if you buy a new high efficient furnace B4 the end of the year (fed govt home improvement grant). There is also a $245 rebate from MB Hydro if you get one before November with an ECM motor. Those grants expire soon so you should seriously consider a Lennox G61V or G71MPP.
> 
> Winterpeg: 10 months of skating and 2 month of bad sledding.


Sounds like you've experienced it. Actually we have 2 seasons....
winter and construction!
Thanks everyone so much for the help. I wish I had posted earlier to 
get the recently thrown out one. I have heard from so many people
that they wish they had their old furnaces back as the new "efficient"
ones are not all that. So now I'm really not sure what to do. But the
hairline cracks that you all are mentioning, can they be dangerous?
Tks again


----------



## Travelgirl (Sep 2, 2009)

I have never had a problem with the furnace and I have the fan
(motor on high) going 24-7 for years. Bills are reasonable also.
The only problem is the freakin dust! I've had the ducts cleaned,
I have hardwood floors throughout the house, I've tried to use the
5" cardboard filters (inserting them into the electronic air filter space) and they are totally full like in 1mth. I'm grasping here and
that's why I am thinking that the old hammock frame is all I wish I 
had back. Had the furnace inspec. last year and the svce guy said
it was operating great for it's age. So now I'm confused as to what is the best answer to this frustrating sit. Maybe a beer or 5 would help


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

*smart*



hvaclover said:


> Never mind. My bad. Didn't see she was a h0mey.
> 
> 
> Guess You don't get the Ouzo now, bro.
> ...


Smart kid, Smart Kid.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

*filter*



biggles said:


> remove the cover of the electronic air cleaner pull the element out,and slip a filter in there 1" THICK take a general measurement 20 X 20...20 X 25..even if you have to fold the ends.if you want to make that basket that went under the motor get some chicken wire make a half moon shape of it and place the filter on the other side of it from the motor side.cut the filter out of the cardboard holder or get a couple that are over sized and cut them down.bend the edges of the wire so it holds the filter on the upper part when the unit is off.slipping a coule of 1" in that cleaner housing is the easiest for now....if you have a single return grill in the occuppied space putting a filter in there will cover the filtration just as good as all that things suggested down at the furnace.


 
:thumbsup: That's it the easiest, fastest, cheapest, and the best under the conditions.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

QUOTE Maybe a beer or 5 would help QUOTE

Damn, even the Canadian chicks solve prob with beer! My kinda lady!:yes:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Travelgirl, are you aware that furnace fan costs $1 per day/$365/yr to run for electricity? Uses anywhere from 360- 500 watts of juice and at our rate thats what it costs. A newer furnace with an ECM motor uses 80 Watts and costs $90/yr for electricity, a saving of $275 which buys a lot of beer. I would recommend a Lennox G61V or G71MPP and a 5" MERV 10 filter in a Healthy Climate filter box. You should also get your ducts properly cleaned by Advance Robotic Duct Cleaners. The rest of them are not always "so" good. Those 2 rebates expire soon and lots of people are taking advantage of them. You will also save $350 or more in gas.
http://www.hydro.mb.ca/your_home/home_heating_comparisons.pdf?WT.mc_id=2815

The cracks in the heat exchanger can be 8 or more inches above the burners and a tech cannot visually see in there. A video camera and water spray shows them up but very few people can do that test. If they open up then you have a problem. You should have 2 CO detectors in your house. One in the hallway going up from the basement stairs and 1 in your bedroom.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't fret about the cracks Yuri. We always cut an opening at the curve level if we suspected cracks. If there were none we would cover the opening with a piece of 26 ga.:thumbsup:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Thats ILLEGAL here. Cannot cut into the back of a furnace.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

We would ask permission first. The furnace would either have cracks or not.
Customer needed to know the state of things.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Authorities don't allow that here. Damages/voids the integrity of the insulation/fire rating, UL approval etc.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Canadian Standards are a bunch 'a wussies:laughing:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I just wish all Canadian techs and others follow the safety rules. We have lawyers here just lookin to sue also.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

yuri said:


> Authorities don't allow that here. Damages/voids the integrity of the insulation/fire rating, UL approval etc.



That's why we have clearance minimums for all sides of the unit.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

And how many times have you seen people stack their Xmas decorations, golf clubs behind the furnace, against it? Had one today where there were boxes directly in front of the water heater burner (2" away). People don't recognize fire hazards.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

If they are my customers...only once...they don't like to hear me lecture.


----------

